# 11 megapixels at work....bye bye film forever



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Used a 200mm Zoom lens for this ..oh..it was attached to a Canon 1Ds.

11 megapixels..crisp and sharp as hell

bye bye film forever...this time... :lmao:

the Shot


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Just 11?



> EOS-1Ds MkII
> 
> * 16.7 Megapixel full-frame CMOS sensor produces images at 4992 x 3328


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Just 11?


yeah..mine is the Mk1.....Next year Mk II


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

amazing pic :yikes: 

colors are so vibrant :thumbup:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

RCK said:


> amazing pic :yikes:
> 
> colors are so vibrant :thumbup:


thanks.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Which lens?


.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Which lens?
> 
> .


Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Nice! :thumbup:

makes me wanna take the leap from point & shoot


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

eksath said:


> Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM


IS or non-IS?

:dunno:

.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> IS or non-IS?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> .


IS. :thumbup:

But here is sample # 2:
Taken at about 200 knots and a thousand feet ..on a gloomy day. THe original is freaking huge and has a lot more detail than the cropped version.

EVIDENCE # 2


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Congrats on the L glass. I have that same lens and I love it. Put a 1.4 EX extender on the the body and it gets even better - at least with getting farther out there.

I need 300 2.8L, but I am trying to justify it somehow ... 

Right.

And asusual, excellent pics. I expect more of the same now that you are a Canon shooter with *L*  glass. :thumbup: :bigpimp:

.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Congrats on the L glass. I have that same lens and I love it. Put a 1.4 EX extender on the the body and it gets even better - at least with getting farther out there.
> 
> I need 300 2.8L, but I am trying to justify it somehow ...
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrick..looking forward to next summer in Finland with it 

1.4 extender eh..... :eeps: :eeps: Which one you got?..can you give me a link?


----------

